# ispconfig: IP WECHSEL - howto?



## sdi (17. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,

ich muß auf meiner ISPconfig Vmware die IP Wechseln.
Wo muß ich innerhalb ISPconfig welche Änderungen machen, damit ISPConfig wieder hochkommt?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Falcon37 (17. Apr. 2009)

Welche Version verwendest den?


----------



## sdi (17. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe die Version 2 im Einsatz. Die IP habe ich am SRV geändert, jedoch kann ich ispconfig auf port 81 nicht aufrufen. Wahrscheinlich muß ich die neue IP irgendwo noch in eine Konfigdatei von ispconfig eintragen?


----------



## sdi (21. Apr. 2009)

Hi,

ich hab das Problem noch nicht gelöst. Kann mir bitte jmd. weiterhelfen?
Habe ich meine Frage unklar ausgedrückt?


----------



## planet_fox (21. Apr. 2009)

bekommst du über ifconfig auch die selbe ip die du vergeben hast ?


----------



## Till (22. Apr. 2009)

ISPconfig selbst ist die IP völlig egal, es läuft immer auf allen IP#s die auf der netzwerkkarte konfiguriert sind.


----------



## hahni (4. Mai 2009)

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal. Habe damals in Ubuntu einfach die Netzwerkkarte mit einer weiteren IP verknüpft.

Anschließend steht in der Auswahlliste des jeweiligen Webs auch sofort die neue IP zur Verfügung. Vorher musst du aber noch im Admin-Bereich von ISP-Config die weitere Server-IP mit aufnehmen.

Nun kannst du dir überlegen, ob du die Webs im Frontend mit den neuen IP's verknüpfst oder ob du das auf Datenbankebene in der entsprechenden Tabelle "isp_webs" machen möchtest.


----------

